# Pizzaplauder 2.12.........



## Coffee (17. November 2003)

Hallo Ihr Franken und Oberpfälzer,


es ist mal wieder an der Zeit zu einem unserer gemühtlichen Pizzaplauder zusammenzurufen. Udn da ich eben mal gerade dran gedacht habe, mach ich das einfach gleich mal. ;-)

Als terminlicher Vorschlag:


*FREITAG 5.12.2003*



diesmal ein Freitag, damit unser Jungstar der Luggas auch teilnehmen kann ;-)



Also ich bitte um zustimmung. Damit ich dann ggf. die Plätze reservieren kann.


Natürlich bekannter Ort,bekannte Zeit ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (17. November 2003)

ich sag mal zu 50% zu,da an dem freitag meine freundin kommt.wenn ja bring ich sie mit.



@ coffee:isses ok wenn ich am sa. bei dir vorbeizuckel und dir die lampe wieder bringe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (17. November 2003)

Grüsdidsch,

5.12. is ok. Wenn ich net wieder die Seuche kriege sind wir (showgirl und showman) dabei.

Gruss Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (17. November 2003)

der 5. wird wohl bei mir nix.

Aber am 2.12 wäre ich auf Schulung in Nemberch....

Grüße
TOM


----------



## showman (17. November 2003)

2.12. bassd a. 4.12. und 6.12. bassd ned.

Showman


----------



## Techniker (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *der 5. wird wohl bei mir nix.
> 
> Aber am 2.12 wäre ich auf Schulung in Nemberch....
> ...



Ich denk, Tanja, pardon 'CoFee', ist damit einverstanden,
Deinen Terminvorschlag in die Vorüberlegung mit einzubeziehen.
So lange keine Submission ist ... 
Ich jedenfalls kann bisher an beiden Terminen.
(Es ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin...)


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhrg...da bin ich aber jetzt in der ZWICKMÜHLE ;-((

Denn Unter der Woche kann ja unser "Jungstar" keinesfalls ;-( Aber den Tom würde ich auch zu gerne sehen..*heul*

Naja wie es aussieht können ja auch alle am 2.12. Dann halten wir den eben jetzt mal fest. Die mehrheit wird entscheiden OK.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (18. November 2003)

Moin zusammen,

meinereiner ist auch eher für den 02.12. , da ich am 05.12. auf dem Weg Richtung Norden bin. Meine Oma feiert am 06.12. ihren 75. Geburtstag, da sollte man als braver Enkel natürlich anwesend sein  

Allerdings werde ich euch auch am 2. erst zu etwas fortgeschrittener Stunde mit meiner Anwesenheit beehren, muss vorher noch in eine Vorlesung.

Zusammengefasst: meine Stimme für den 2.12.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## showman (18. November 2003)

Moin zusammen,

da muss halt unser Jungstar endlich mal auf den Tisch haun und sich durchsetzen sonst wird der nie ein Altstar.

Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (18. November 2003)

damit unser junger held das nächste mal auch wieder mit kann schlag ich vor einmal pro ferien ein pizzamampfen einzulegen 

2.12 ist mir auch recht


----------



## Coffee (18. November 2003)

also ich seh shcon, es wird der 2.12.werden ,-))


@ beelze. Samtag ist ok ,-)) wann ca?


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. November 2003)

2.12 ist schlecht (Zahnarzt) , 5.12 ist noch schlechter (Weihnachtsfeier)...

Ich werd mal schaun, ob ich bei meinem Dentaldesigner noch einen "Ausweichtermin" bekomme...


Ich werd natürich alles in meiner Mach stehende Tun um den Tom zu sehen....

Grüße


----------



## Altitude (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *damit unser junger held das nächste mal auch wieder mit kann schlag ich vor einmal pro ferien ein pizzamampfen einzulegen
> *



Wir können natürlich für die junge Zielgruppe auch ein "Pizza-Lunch" einführen...


----------



## lugggas (19. November 2003)




----------



## biker-wug (19. November 2003)

Hi Leute, 

ich kann leider nicht kommen!!  

Hab in dieser Woche Praktikum im Krankenhaus, da weiß ich nicht wie ich arbeiten muß, daher!!


Aber beim nächsten mal wieder  !!!

Ciao!


----------



## rob (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo Ihr Franken und Oberpfälzer,
> FREITAG 5.12.2003*





> _Original geschrieben von Belzebub _
> *ich sag mal zu 50% zu,da an dem freitag meine freundin kommt*


*




Original geschrieben von Altitude
5.12 ist noch schlechter (Weihnachtsfeier)...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



liebe fränkische singlespeedgemeinde,


ihr wisst aber das an besagtem wochenende, an dem alle schon derart verplant sind, das einmlige finale des gbbc beim glühweinrennen in dresden stattfindet, oder!?! dresden is ja nun nen katzensprung von nrbg, wäre schade keinen von euch dort anzutreffen!!

 rob*


----------



## eL (19. November 2003)

na rob da mach dir mal keine falschen hoffnungen  irgendwie glaub ich nicht dort franken anzutreffen... genausowenig wie sachsen in nernbersch oder franken in berlin  aber was solls.

@ihr nordbayern
Es ist mir immer wieder eine wonne euch bei irgendwelchen terminvereinbarungen zuzulesen..... sind diese doch beispielhaft dafür das demokratie nie und nimmer funktionieren wird  

mein tipp 
das pizzaplaudern wird auf nächstes jahr verschoben oder coffee sitzt alleine da  
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (19. November 2003)

@ el-diabolo:    
...alles wird gut 
 
lucas


----------



## Coffee (19. November 2003)

Manno,


Ihr seit ja echt schwerer zu hüten als ein Sack voller Flöhe *lach*

@ Alti, so so, der Zahnklemptner? Hat der denn bis 19 uhr offen? Darfst auch mit Dicker Backe kommen ;-)

@ rob, es haben ja ncihtmal alle ein SSP ;-) Und Dresden an einem Dienstag da ist doch das Rennen schon um ;-)) Weil wir ja nun das Essen am 2.12. machen

@ El- ach shcön wie Du immer an uns denkst. Aber es ist wirklich schwer die Jungs Terminlich unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Mit meiner Frauengruppe funktioniert das leichter 

@ lugggas, bitte bearbeite nochmal deinen DAD. Ich fahr dich auch heim.

@ alle, also Treffen nun am 2.12. ich schreib des so mal in die überschrift.


coffee die Mama aller pizzaplauder


----------



## lugggas (19. November 2003)

@coffee: bringt nix,am 5. schreib ich Englisch,da is nix zu machen.
muss lernen


----------



## lugggas (19. November 2003)

damit unser junger held das nächste mal auch wieder mit kann schlag ich vor einmal pro ferien ein pizzamampfen einzulegen
 
hmmm also nie nächsten ferien sind di weihnachtsferien.
irgenwelche einwände?
P.S junger held etc. find ich nicht so gut.da werde ich schnell mal überheblich


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2003)

@Rob
evtl komm ich "spontan" nach Dreschden

@El
komm Du mir nach Frangen...."g"

@"Frauenrechtlerin" (Coffee)
Hab dem Termin um 18.00 Uhr und er wollt ein wenig was machen...

...aber ich hab den Termin jetzt verschoben...

...bis jetzt steht im meinem Terminkalender nur noch "Pizzamampfen"....

@luggas
enjoy the show...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. November 2003)

...gut das ich da zufällig in Nürnberg bin 

   

Grüße aus München
TOM

PS: Sorry Luggas, aber du bist ja noch jung Für Dich wird's noch viele Pizzaessen geben... In meinem Alter sind die Pizzatermine schon gezählt, da muss man schauen dass man noch den einen oder anderen abbekommt


----------



## Techniker (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *Moin zusammen,
> da muss halt unser Jungstar endlich mal auf den Tisch haun und sich durchsetzen sonst wird der nie ein Altstar.
> Showman
> *



@Showman
Mach mal langsam mit die Fohlen. *wieher*
Wozu eine neue APO-Bewegung ?
Die erste hat schon nix gebracht. 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Pizza-Rad. 



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@Rob
> evtl komm ich "spontan" nach Dreschden*


@Aldi
1. Das heesd Dräsdn 
2. Ist immer einer Reise wert.


----------



## Beelzebub (19. November 2003)

@luggas:den jungen helden streich ich wieder 

@TOM: du alter mann.müssen wir dir dann deine pizza in mundgerechte stücke schneiden?? 

@coffee:würde so gegen halb 2 vorbeikommen


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. November 2003)

Au ja, bitte *1x Nr. 19  Pizza Prosciutto per Luftpost* an mich. So ein köstliches Mammutpizzlettchen könnt ich auch ma wieder vertragen, würde auch die Stimmung des diesen Beitrag verfassenden erkältungsgeschwächten Huhns heben.

@Techniker
Nein es heißt Dresden oder schlicht und ergreifend Elbforenz. Des is wie eh bissel scheen.

@ rob, Alti & EL
Na denn wird das in Dresden ja ein größeres Treffen. Aus Neubrandenburg wird aller Voraussicht nach der Turbine-Express der 'Allianz der Willigen' nach Dresden reisen. Außerdem will ich mich noch ein wenig mit echtem Stollen (nich diese hier in den Läden kaufbaren Verbrechen; ich sag nur 'Napfkuchen mit Rosinen, getarnt durch Puderzucker') + Mohnstollen versorgen, um über die folgenden Monate zu kommen. Und ein Stück echte Dresdner Eierschecke (vom richtigen Bäcker ein Gedicht) wird sicher auch ihren Weg in meinen Magen finden.

Grüßle aus Neubrandenburg
vom


----------



## Coffee (20. November 2003)

Hallo meine Pizzamampfer ;-)


Naja dann ist ja also nun alles in Butter Ähmmmmmmmm Pizza ;-)


@ Beelze, ist OK

@ Alti, So mag ich das, wir freuen usn alle wenn Du kommst, zur Not hätten wir dich auch gefüttert  

@ All Mountain, ja unsere Pizzaessen sind in unserem alter shcon gezählt ;-)

@ alle

ich freu mich


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. November 2003)

@Coffe
"schnurr"

@Techniker
Musst Du jeden Tread mit Deinen überflüssigen Kommentaren "zumüllen"???? - lern lieber biken...

@ZZZZorrro
Ich bin an X-Mas oben...soll ich eine "Liefern"?????

@Tom
Heimeh oder was???

@all

ich freu mir auch...


----------



## Frazer (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> @ Alti, So mag ich das, wir freuen usn alle wenn Du kommst, zur Not hätten wir dich auch gefüttert
> 
> *



Einmal in den Mixer und serviert mit nem Strohhalm    



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> @Techniker
> Musst Du jeden Tread mit Deinen überflüssigen Kommentaren "zumüllen"???? - lern lieber biken...



    mit'm Votec???..... und ich dachte immer, des wär aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nur zum anschauen.....

@Tom
Ist bei Dir scho soweit mit der "Pizzamampf-Torschlusspanik" ??  


Grüße
Frazer


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> mit'm Votec???..... und ich dachte immer, des wär aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nur zum anschauen.....
> *



Ich dachte Du suchst noch nenn "****" für deinen Zaskar...

P.S. Grüße vom Principia...er hatt ne heiße Nacht mit Gladys hinter sich...


----------



## Frazer (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich dachte Du suchst noch nenn "****" für deinen Zaskar...
> ...



was meinst???

P.S. ich seh scho, bis Sonntag könnt's wohl noch schnuckelige 14,5"-Rahmen geben.... aber welcher "Rasse" (Marke) ?!?!


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *.... aber welcher "Rasse" (Marke) ?!?!   *



Na ja, es wird ein bei Litespeed "gebruzzelter Principia Titanrahmen....


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2003)

Also wenn das so einfach geht, stellt doch für mich bitte auch mal zwei Bikes zusammen!!

@Alti: z.B. dein Brodie mit deinem Salsa oder so!!

Dann zieht den Rahmen groß bis zu 17,5 - 18 Zoll und ich bin zufrieden!!   

Ist das einfach, daß ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin!!!!!


----------



## Frazer (20. November 2003)

@biker-wug

ich hätt da ja noch ein neu aufgebautes GT Zaskar LE, Baujahr 97, das wär Rahmengröße 18".

Wäre günstig abzugeben  ....


----------



## biker-wug (20. November 2003)

@Frazer:  Du hast Post!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> [[email protected]
> Ich bin an X-Mas oben...soll ich eine "Liefern"?????[/B]



Au ja, schon beim Gedanken daran läuft mir des Wasser im Mund zusammen. Aber nein, dann ist sie ja kalt und wer weiß welche Geschmacksverluste die lange (?) Reisezeit dem guten Stück zufügen. Es sei denn es gäbe da gesicherte Erkenntnisse, welche darauf schließen lassen, dass die Abkömmlichkeit der Pizza von der Vecchia nach über einer Stunde, na sagen wir mal 1 1/2 Stunden, nur unmerklich zu Geschmacksveränderungen jedweder Art geführt haben. Nun andererseits möchte ich euch die Qualen ersparen, welche hervorgerufen durch die köstlichen Dämpfe, wilde Schnabulierungsphantasien in euren Köpfen erzeugen könnten und ihr euch gar noch mit dem Gedanken des sofortigen Verzehrs winden müsstet. Nein das kann und will ich nicht verantworten. Aber besten Dank fürs Angebot.

Sofern du um das Fest ein wenig in der Region geländeradfahren möchtest, melde dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (20. November 2003)

also die Weihnachtsferien dauern ,glaub ich ich,so ca. bis zum 
6.1.2004
lust bzw. einwände??
hehe ich mach der coffee schon konkurrenz im planen^^       
@All-moutain:frag doch mal nach einem Pizza auflauf! 
lugggas


----------



## Techniker (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> @Techniker
> Musst Du jeden Tread mit Deinen überflüssigen Kommentaren "zumüllen"???? - lern lieber biken...
> *



Den Vorwurf der Müllerei gebe ich Dir _gerne_ zurück.
_Scheinbar_ unqualaifizierte Bemerkungen mit unqualifizierten zu beantworten,
ergibt noch lange keine neue Qualität. (Thema: Dialektik)
Siehe auch Deine Müllerei _Homnage an Techniker_.
Mag sein, daß Du explizite nur Leute magst,
die Deine Bike-Marke bevorzugen, Dein Eis esssen, ...
Aber es gibt nun mal mehr Menschen als diese auf unserem Planeten.

Was den Vorwurf des "Biken lernen" anbetrifft:
Warum ist denn der _Großmeister_ *nie* mit bei einem MAssenausritt dabei?  
Zumindest habe ich Dich bisher noch nie dabei wahrgenommen.


----------



## Coffee (22. November 2003)

Hi,

muss ich mal wieder dazwischengehen bei unseren beiden Streithänen oder wie  Mann Jungs reisst Euch mal zusammen. Ständig diese Pfrozeleien 

Und damit wir nicht off topic gleiten.

Termin also steht. Ich kümmer mich um die Reservierung. Mit gehen bis jetzt?

Beelze
Alti
Techniker
frazer kommt nach?
biker wug?
All mountain mit begleitung??

Los sagt doch, wegen plätze reservieren..


Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> muss ich mal wieder dazwischengehen bei unseren beiden Streithänen oder wie  Mann Jungs reisst Euch mal zusammen. Ständig diese Pfrozeleien
> ...



ok, Tanja...hst recht...ich reiß mich zukünftig im Forum bzgl. des Herrn T. zusammen...Versprochen!!!




> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Und damit wir nicht off topic gleiten.
> 
> ...



evtl. kommt Biggi auch mit...


----------



## showman (22. November 2003)

Achtung 

Showman kommt mit Begleitung.

Gruss Showman


----------



## lugggas (22. November 2003)

ich fühle mich so ignoriert..... 
ach mir egal ihr müsst ja nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (22. November 2003)

*wildmitdenarmenfuchtel* 
Coffee, hiiiiieeer! Will auch noch mit!!!


----------



## Techniker (23. November 2003)

So jung, sehen wir uns garantiert nicht wieder 
Gruß
Teschnischer

P.S.:
Wo einer Seine Hand auftut, hau ich gerne ein 
Mer wolln ja nich unversöhnlich sein


----------



## Coffee (23. November 2003)

@ Lugggas,

Hey ich habe die Weihnachtsferien fest in der Pizzaplauderorganisation aufgenommen   Das nächstemal bist Du also dabei.

@ alle. Da ich eh am Mittwoch zum Pizzaessen ind er vecchia bin, reserviere ich dann gleich den Tisch für Dienstag den 2.12.


Grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (23. November 2003)

All-Mountain kommt mit Bikerbabe

Grüße aus den sonnigen Süden
TOM


----------



## Frazer (24. November 2003)

Ich bin dabei, allerdings erst zu leicht fortgeschrittener Stunde.

Und ohne Begleitung  

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## biker-wug (24. November 2003)

@Coffee, kannst das Fragezeichen wegmachen, ich kann nicht kommen!

Hab Spätschicht bei meinem Praktikum, muß bis halb neun arbeiten, sprich ich wäre frühestens um zehn in der vecchia!! Das rentiert sich nicht!!

Aber Weihnachtsferien probier ich es wieder!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Dezember 2003)

Wollte nur den Fred wieder, so als kleine Erinnerung, hoch bringen.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen der ÜV's.

Bis morgen.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Wollte nur den Fred wieder, so als kleine Erinnerung, hoch bringen.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen der ÜV's.
> ...



Ich hab leider Morgen nen Termin mit den Leuten vom Verein und dem Bauern dessen Wiese und Wald wir für den GBBC-Lauf genutzt haben...der sit um 18.00 Uhr...ne Streckenbegehung um evtl "Flurschäden" zu dokumentieren...ist aber nur ne Formsache....ich werds wohl nicht in die Veccia schaffen...


----------



## Coffee (2. Dezember 2003)

Hey alti...ne ne ne...sone Ausrede lassenw ir nciht gelten....NEIN NEIN NEIN, hätteste halt dem Bauern gesagt er soll dat am montag oder mittwoch machen, aber nich am Pizzaplauder!!!!


coffee


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hey alti...ne ne ne...sone Ausrede lassenw ir nciht gelten....NEIN NEIN NEIN, hätteste halt dem Bauern gesagt er soll dat am montag oder mittwoch machen, aber nich am Pizzaplauder!!!!
> 
> 
> coffee *



1. kotzt es mich selber an

2. keine Ausrede

3. hab ich was vom Bauern und vom Verein  gebraucht und muß mich nach denen richten...ich find es auch schwachsinnig um halb sechs mit 2 alten Säcken und ner Lanpe über die Strecke zu watscheln...willste mit, oder glaubst Du mir auch so????????


@Tom

tut mir echt leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (2. Dezember 2003)

@Alti

dann komm halt einfach nach. Wennst fertig bist, packste Tante B ein und dann kommt ihr eben einfach noch. Oder willste heute Abend nix mehr Nahrhaftes zu Dir nehmen ?!?!  

Und außerdem: ich bring meine Süsse auch mit, und ich hab ihr versprochen, dass auf jeden Fall jmd da is, der net nur übers Biken plaudert. Ihr müsst quasi kommen  

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## nils (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *...und ich hab ihr versprochen, dass auf jeden Fall jmd da is, der net nur übers Biken plaudert. Ihr müsst quasi kommen
> 
> Grüße
> Frazer *



Huiuiui, das ist  aber extrem gewagt gewesen

Trotzdem einen Guten und Grüße!

Ein Ex-ÜV.


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@Alti
> 
> dann komm halt einfach nach. Wennst fertig bist, packste Tante B ein und dann kommt ihr eben einfach noch. Oder willste heute Abend nix mehr Nahrhaftes zu Dir nehmen ?!?!
> ...




Ich kuck mal...essen brauch ich nicht, ich werde mich jetzt schlank hungern...


----------



## Coffee (2. Dezember 2003)

Genau, bitte komm *bettel* muss halt der Bauer im stechsritt die Kontrolle laufen *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> Ich kuck mal...essen brauch ich nicht, ich werde mich jetzt schlank hungern... *



Wieso?? Hat's Marin Deine Hardcore-Erprobung doch net ausgehalten??


----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Wieso?? Hat's Marin Deine Hardcore-Erprobung doch net ausgehalten??   *



...ich habs leider noch nicht....ich hab aber dafür heut früh 3 wundervolle Stunden mit "Gladys" im Wald verbracht....


----------



## Frazer (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ...ich habs leider noch nicht....ich hab aber dafür heut früh 3 wundervolle Stunden mit "Gladys" im Wald verbracht.... *



*neidmodusan*

.... und meinereiner muss bei dem traumhaften Wetter arbeiten  

*neidmodusaus*

Naja, kommt Zeit kommt auch mal endlich die Jungfernfahrt auf meiner "Dänischen Schlampe"

Was is etz mit heut Abend?? Kommst oder Kommst??


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all,

wann gehts denn los? Hab irgentwas von 19 Uhr im Kopf. Ist das richtig?

Gruss Showman


----------



## Frazer (2. Dezember 2003)

Sollte stimmen, mir schwebte sowas auch noch im Kopf rum....

Ich zumindest bin gegen 19 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (2. Dezember 2003)

Muss mich leider abmelden, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen...  

Euch allen trotzdem viel Spaß...


----------



## biker-wug (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Frazer, 

das mit Freundin ist echt gewagt, kann mich da an einen Grillabend erinnern, da war meine die einzige!!

IHR wurde definitiv ZUVIEL über BIKES geredet!!!



*Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich euch allen viel Spaß und GUTEN APPETIT!!!*


----------



## showman (2. Dezember 2003)

meine kommt ja auch mit. Dann sinds schon mindestens zwei. All Mountains Bikerbabe kommt glaub ich auch, dann wärens drei. Und wenn schon, das müssen sie wegstecken. Schliesslich müssen wir ja auch bezahlen, da können sie schon mal ein bisschen Bikegeplauder über sich ergehen lassen    

Man, hab ich Hunger 

Bis denne 

Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Dezember 2003)

@ alle.....

jupp 19 uhr


coffee


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2003)

So Essen war lecker wie immer. Aber einige haben sich durch ihr Fehlen einen Klassenbucheintrag eingebrockt *gg*

Auch kurzfristige Absagen müssen Archiviert werden Dat gibt dann am ende des Jahres ne Strafe 


@ Alti, wie war die besichtigung? alles ok bei der Strecke? war sicher schon recht dunkel oder? Udn ein funkloch scheint es im Walt auch gegeben zu haben. denn wir wollten dich noch anrufen  


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Frazer (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> IHR wurde definitiv ZUVIEL über BIKES geredet!!!
> 
> ...



Ich drücke es mal direkt aus:

Somit hast DU wohl die falsche Freundin, weile MEINE ist es schon gewohnt, dass ich viel über Bikes rede. Sie nervt es nicht mehr, zumindest beschwert sie sich nicht  

 

@alle Pizzaplauderanwesenden:
war n lustiger Abend, nur war ich dann Hundemüde. Aber Pizza war ja lecker wie immer...

@Alti
Bei 3 Einträgen im Klassenbuch wirst wahrscheinlich nachsitzen dürfen   


Grüße
Frazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> * @ Alti, wie war die besichtigung? alles ok bei der Strecke? war sicher schon recht dunkel oder? Udn ein funkloch scheint es im Walt auch gegeben zu haben. denn wir wollten dich noch anrufen
> 
> 
> Grüßle coffee *



dieser Termin hat mir genausowenig gepasst, aber wer a sagt (Rennstrecke frür einen Event nutzen), der muß leider auch b sagen, in diesem Falle war es zu einer sehr sinnvollen Zeit sich mit nem Bauern und nem Vereinsmensch mit Scheinwerfern zu treffen und die "Flurschäden" begutachten...ich hatt auch keinen Bock auf durchs Unterholz stolpern...

...das Handy hab ich na ch nem kurzen telefeonat mim Beelze ausgemacht...wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß Du  mich anrufen willst ...hätt ich es natürlich angelassen...



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> @Alti
> Bei 3 Einträgen im Klassenbuch wirst wahrscheinlich nachsitzen dürfen *




Wir können gerne zusammen im Wald nachsitzen....


----------



## Coffee (3. Dezember 2003)

@ alti,

wie lange wart ihr denn im walt unterwegs? war wenigstens alles okidoki?


das mit dem nachsitzem im Wald ist keine gute Idee, da hol ich mir ja nen kalten Popo  


coffee


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Ich drücke es mal direkt aus:
> ...



Naja, die Falsche hab ich nicht  , da bin ich mir sicher!!

Ich red ja auch viel über bikes, das verträgt sie auch, aber als beim Grillen alle nur noch Bike gesprochen haben, da wurde es doch ein wenig heftig!!

Aber was solls, da muß sie durch!!


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Dezember 2003)

mennooooooo bekomm ich jezze ein minus ins muttiheft????

und wenn schon das bügel ich locker aus gggg*


----------



## Techniker (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> das mit dem nachsitzem im Wald ist keine gute Idee, da hol ich mir ja nen kalten Popo
> coffee *



[FRECHDACHSMODUS]
@Tanja
Zieh Dir halt was an. 
So im Röckchen und nix drunter is nix bei de kalte Jahreszeit.
Da holste Dir nur was wech.
[/FRECHDACHSMODUS]
(Nimms bitte nich persönlich. Solln Späßle sein.)


----------

